# Vaporesso Gemini RTA



## MorneW (20/2/16)

The Gemini RTA by Vaporesso features a spacious two-post build deck, direct-to-chamber air channel system, dual adjustable auxiliary airflow, convenient top-fill design, 13.5mm drip tip with 510 adapter, and an intricate form factor.






Does it ever end???!!!!???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (20/2/16)

Wow, this year is going to be epic for HRH. Luckily The Courier Guy knows of our special place for deliveries..lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/16)

MorneW said:


> *Does it ever end???!!!!???*


I certainly hope not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (20/2/16)

Lol @BumbleBee my wallet disagrees, but my credit card sings "rape meeeeeeee"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/16)

MorneW said:


> Lol @BumbleBee my wallet disagrees, but my credit card sings "rape meeeeeeee"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

I'm waiting


----------



## Zegee (21/2/16)

Rumour has it @Vape cartel will be Getting them in 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

I'm stuck between this and the moonshot.
And also between another Griffin or el diablo rta


----------



## Zegee (21/2/16)

Moonshot 2ml
Griffin less juice wick channels and airflow
Diablo not thrilled 
Gemini sold

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ChrisFJS (22/2/16)

I hope this comes in at a reasonable price. Really wanted it since I first saw it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Looks awesome! Can't wait ...


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm stuck between this and the moonshot.
> And also between another Griffin or el diablo rta


I love my Diablo but I think the Griffin is in another league altogether! on this topic though, I read an article that considers this Gemini RTA to be a "Griffin-Killer". Will try find the link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (22/2/16)

Hmmmm. Intriguing but she's not exactly a babe... 

Does it come in black?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (31/3/16)

Me Likes.


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/3/16)

These are available in Durbs


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Is it 2 tanks? I.e one rebuildable and one for the stock coils? 
Would be nice if this is both so I can try ceramic coils.


----------



## Necropolis (31/3/16)

What are the big differences between this an the Griffin? 

As far as I can tell they are mostly the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Christos said:


> Is it 2 tanks? I.e one rebuildable and one for the stock coils?
> Would be nice if this is both so I can try ceramic coils.



Nope. Rebuildable only.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (31/3/16)

@Christos Unfortunately it is two seperate tanks. The gemini Tank takes stock coils which include a cCell and the Gemini RTA which is the rebuildable one
@Necropolis The are pretty much the same. Juice holes on the JFC is larger on the Gemini and then that top airflow thingy. Geekvape has released a top airflow thingy that you will hopefully be able to purchase soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necropolis (31/3/16)

MorneW said:


> @Necropolis The are pretty much the same. Juice wholes on the JFC is larger on the Gemini and then that top airflow thingy. Geekvape has released a top airflow thingy that you will hopefully be able to purchase soon



Ahhh ok - thanks. 

I may get one, because reasons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Necropolis said:


> Ahhh ok - thanks.
> 
> I may get one, because reasons.


Bigger and better airflow than the griffin. 
I'm thinking I may get one instead of another griffin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

My Black One's on its way from Craig (Sir Vape). Should have it by tomorrow  have the griffin here and airflow's been the issue to me, hence myself jumping to the Gemini. I prefer airier draws. I've read around about the Griffin not wicking all that awesome due to smaller juice flow holes. I Vape 70/30 and 80/20 mixes in it everyday and am yet to get a dry hit. So never saw that to be a prob personally. That being said though, I've not tried 90+ VG in it, so don't know how it will hold up with that. Other than airflow being more, I've seen on some YouTube reviews that flavour on the Gemini is somewhat better too. Flavour on the Griffin is certainly outstanding IMHO, so I'm quite keen to find out how much better the Gemini really is in that department. Will give through my findings tomorrow hopefully. You have the griffin to compare to Rob? If so, u seeing the claimed improvements?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Alawhie said:


> You have the griffin to compare to Rob? If so, u seeing the claimed improvements?



Not really in a position to compare the 2 because I disliked the Griffin right from the start... the quality of mine was suspect and I got rid of it. But I must say the build quality and vape of the Gemini is pretty good although I slightly prefer my monster Aromamizer Supreme.


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really in a position to compare the 2 because I disliked the Griffin right from the start... the quality of mine was suspect and I got rid of it. But I must say the build quality and vape of the Gemini is pretty good although I slightly prefer my monster Aromamizer Supreme.


Get ready to pack it away when your crown arrive.LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Get ready to pack it away when your crown arrive.LOL



High praise indeed for a tank with commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really in a position to compare the 2 because I disliked the Griffin right from the start... the quality of mine was suspect and I got rid of it. But I must say the build quality and vape of the Gemini is pretty good although I slightly prefer my monster Aromamizer Supreme.



I saw the VapnFagn and MikesVapes reviews on the aromamizer supreme. Looks great and from what I've heard, quite a performer. Do u prefer it based on design, or because it actually performs better than the Gemini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Alawhie said:


> I saw the VapnFagn and MikesVapes reviews on the aromamizer supreme. Looks great and from what I've heard, quite a performer. Do u prefer it based on design, or because it actually performs better than the Gemini?



I like it for it's size of tank (it's bloody huge) and if I had to choose one I would say that the Supreme is a slightly better Vape...


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Alawhie said:


> I saw the VapnFagn and MikesVapes reviews on the aromamizer supreme. Looks great and from what I've heard, quite a performer. Do u prefer it based on design, or because it actually performs better than the Gemini?


Ah, hi stranger. Good to hear from you again.

I have the V1 Aromamizer (6ml) and love it for flavour and no leaking using verticals. The V2 looks like an improvement as does the bigger brother the Supreme. Supreme too big for my liking though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I like it for it's size of tank (it's bloody huge) and if I had to choose one I would say that the Supreme is a slightly better Vape...



I don't think this convo is healthy lol. Wife's already on my case about overspending on vape gear this month. I foresee an Aromamizer going into the cart before the day's over based on what you've just said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, hi stranger. Good to hear from you again.
> 
> I have the V1 Aromamizer (6ml) and love it for flavour and no leaking using verticals. The V2 looks like an improvement as does the bigger brother the Supreme. Supreme to big for my liking though.



Howsit Andre?  You adding fuel to the fire here with your comments on the aromamizer(although V1)... I've not used any of steamcrave's products yet, but this raving is causing me to consider pulling the trigger to see what all the Hype's about lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (31/3/16)

any idea who will be stocking the Tank version and when?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alawhie (1/4/16)

Just Got the Gemini RTA this morning(from @Sir Vape) and i'm absolutely stoked! Black Looks fantasic!! Yesterday I said that I was getting it because I wanted something with better airflow than the Griffin... Certainly has more, as in TONS MORE!! I also have to agree with what has been said about the Gemini having an edge over the Griffin in terms of flavour. IMHO, the difference is noticeable enough. That after having tried the same build in both with the same juice. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I recall RiP Tripper's mentioning in one of his videos that the juice flow spins freely, as well as the airflow ring without any stoppers. And that the top airflow ring spins too easily. I don't know if the version that he had was preproduction or what, but both my juiceflow and bottom airflow ring stop completely at the point of being wide open and closed off (airflow ring when closed but not juice flow). I also do not find any of the adjustments to be too lose. Anyone else here to second what I've said?

All that being said, I'm not too keen on the top airflow itself. It cools down the Vape, but also really mutes the flavour IMO when open. 

Very Happy with my purchase overall!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (4/4/16)

Think this Gemini tank with the SS ceramic coil is my next purchase, and I understand the new coil inner diameter is a big larger? Definite Plus! Really turning into a ceramic coil fan here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (4/4/16)

I love the Supreme, But good Lawd does it chow down. Everything gets all blurry when using 3mg juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

